# Kreepfest Halloweekends Trip



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

See... that's the same day as the media party, which we've gone to EVERY year for the last four years... but not this year. -_- Husband's going to be out of town. I'm considering dragging my mother, just because I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

You should! Wasn't your mom with us that year we went on the lights-on tour?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and OH MAN!! THIS SOUNDS LIKE SOOO MUCH FUN!! I am throwing a baby shower this Saturday for a good friend ....Waaaaaaa! or me and the MysterE would sooo be there! Oh well - you better take lots of pics to post for us sad souls who can't make it... BOO!*


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually, I had the weekends mixed up. >< I did take my mother to the media party last weekend, only to get rained out by the surprise microburst and park evacuations. 

THIS weekend, we will be there Saturday with some friends, but not until evening. We have season passes and they don't, so we're waiting for the twilight discount.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Gotta love that Missouri weather! 

Well... for those of you who missed it, it dawned a rather nice day, cloudy, cool... just what you'd want in a Halloweeny day out at the theme park. We collected our admission +meal tickets and our all-you-can-drink wristbands, heading into the park. 

The park bedecked in Buckies, spiderwebs, witches and ghouls, we made our way around, riding rides, seeing shows, having fun. 

And then.. the rain began. Cold, heavy drops fell hard and fast and soaked us to the skin. We were SO cold!! Haunters don't bow to adversity though! Those who work there were out in it too. Walking around in their costumes, milling about and waiting for the Overlord to call them to service. 

The rain seemed to obey him as well, for as soon as he made his appearance, the rain stopped for the night and the dark hours at the park were dark, cold and dank (making the fog cling and stay lower which was great), which was perfection in my book. 

We didn't leave until 1 am, where we went to our car and broke out the picnic we'd packed for the trip home. Exhausted, we spent the whole way home recounting our favorite bits of the night. 

-How someone got offered a job application because the Overlord liked the way they laugh-

-How Metalhead, Mikil and EvilDuck managed to get so lost in the fog they missed the entrance to the Prowler not once, not twice but THREE times in a row!-

-How Squeakerbone instructed the teens of Meat Cleaver High just how you do the Time Warp correctly-

- Eviliz sitting around with Squearkerbone's sweatshirt on her head like some kind of crazed Swami while trying to avoid the patter of the rain -

- Not to mention passing out Kreepfest cards willy-nilly and spreading the Gospel of Home-Haunting!


Next year, we're planning a 2 day Fri-Sat trip with a cabin rental at the park so mark your calendars for September 30 and October 1st of 2011!!

and, I did promise pictures.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

We made it, but not until after the rain, so we missed the Overlord ... for the second time this year. LOL. We left around 11:30 however; our friends were freezing to death and this almost-seven-months pregnant mama was DEAD tired. We only made it through Lore of the Vampire, Doll Factory and Cornstalkers. Well, and the Fright Zone.

I kept trying to spot some of you guys, but I was also spending a lot of time watching my feet to make sure I didn't fall on my ass on the wet asphalt. ><

I really liked Cornstalkers! The signage was very Pumpkinrot, I thought, and I loved the facades they'd built for it. And really, considering the weather, the paths weren't that muddy.

I've read a lot of stuff about how pregnant women shouldn't go to haunted houses because it'll cause preterm labor, the fog isn't good to breathe... blah, blah, blah. My theory is that while I wouldn't go a haunt like Edge of Hell this year because of the slide/physical elements... any other haunts are fair game. I suppose if they really scared you, then sure, avoid.

However, for a haunter... *evil grin*


----------

